# EastWest PLAY 6



## George Bellas (Nov 24, 2017)

EastWest PLAY 6 will be released soon as the upcoming Hollywood Choirs requirements state that PLAY 6 is required to run the library.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Nov 24, 2017)

In your thread about Hollywood Choirs, there's a screenshot of what I presume is PLAY 6, and it shows filter options that I haven't seen before (Favourites/Installed/Licensed check boxes). This *could* be a hint towards the cross-product search Doug mentioned a while back - searching all your libraries for a particular instrument. Very excited for that. I still don't know Goliath's content by heart, get confused between Ra and Silk and the various StormDrum iterations.


----------



## George Bellas (Nov 27, 2017)

Hollywood Choirs is stealing all the thunder, but I'm very much anticipating a well-refined and highly-optimized PLAY engine. EastWest has surely had sufficient time since the restless natives began pounding on their door screaming for a faster-loading and more efficient modern engine. And yes Dominik, cross-product searching would be a fantastic and much welcomed addition. We shall see this week!


----------



## George Bellas (Nov 29, 2017)

PLAY 6 Official Announcement from EastWest:


----------



## shomynik (Nov 29, 2017)

Still no kontakt-style purge?


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 29, 2017)

No Kontakt style price tag either...


----------



## shomynik (Nov 29, 2017)

wcreed51 said:


> No Kontakt style price tag either...



True, and i would gladly pay for that feature, but sadly still not an option.


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 29, 2017)

shomynik said:


> True, and i would gladly pay for that feature, but sadly still not an option.



Are you sure? The last tick says "many other improvements". I mean, do you REALLY know? I don't even know what purge does, except after I drink too much.


----------



## shomynik (Nov 29, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Are you sure? The last tick says "many other improvements". I mean, do you REALLY know? I don't even know what purge does, except after I drink too much.



I am not sure, that's why I asked here. It's not mentioned anywhere and I am pretty sure they would put that as one of the highlights.

Purge unloads all the samples that are not used in the project, so it frees up your RAM memory, very needed feature for huge samples and many mic positions as are in the HWO Diamond for example. On top of that, kontakt purge function is so well optimized that with a SSD, you can play real-time unloaded samples with close to no latency.


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 29, 2017)

Heh I am sorry. I was being funny. I know what you meant. And I agree that it might be useful. But I always thought that the mic positions were not loaded unless they were in the ON position (in Play 5).


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 29, 2017)

*Play* already does have a PURGE function. http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=17927
I use it with HS and HB. I have a template setup with all samples purged, so it uses less RAM. Not as easy as Kontakt, but it does work.


----------



## George Bellas (Nov 29, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I agree that it might be useful. But I always thought that the mic positions were not loaded unless they were in the ON position (in Play 5).



Purging is the process of unloading samples for all notes that are not used in a track/project. For example, if you use the notes C E G in a track and then purge the instrument for that track all samples other than C E G will be unloaded. With large libraries, such as HWO Diamond (as shomynik pointed out) this can free up a significant amount of RAM.


----------



## shomynik (Nov 29, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Heh I am sorry. I was being funny. I know what you meant. And I agree that it might be useful. But I always thought that the mic positions were not loaded unless they were in the ON position (in Play 5).


Hah, thought you were serous 

Yes, default instruments load with main mics only, and you can load/unload other mics as you like. But possibility to use all mics and load only the samples you use in the project is really great.

There is a purge feature in PLAY as well, but it doesn't work nearly as good as in Kontakt. Once you purge your instrument, adding new samples (new notes) in the RAM is flimsy. So basically you have to reload the whole instrument and purge it afterwards again.


----------



## shomynik (Nov 29, 2017)

The whole point about purge feature in the sampler should be a possibility to make changes on the midi track without reloading all the samples. Otherwise, it's no different than a basic track freeze that every daw has, or cubase track disable, or vep channel disable. So we have been covered for that kind of thing, but we really need that purge to be able to update sample pool on the fly with newly added samples in the track/projects.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 29, 2017)

shomynik said:


> Otherwise, it's no different than a basic track freeze



Can't agree with you there. Even if you have to reload the patch, that's very different from freezing tracks, which can take a lot longer.

Not to be annoying (a phrase usually followed, I realise, by something that is in fact "annoying") but why not just get more RAM or an extra slave computer if this is such an issue? If you're a student or hobbyist, that might make a difference but purging seems like something that was vital 10 years ago, and a lot less so now.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 29, 2017)

Komplete Kontrol S and VIP 3 compatibility. Nice!


----------



## shomynik (Nov 30, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Can't agree with you there. Even if you have to reload the patch, that's very different from freezing tracks, which can take a lot longer.
> 
> Not to be annoying (a phrase usually followed, I realise, by something that is in fact "annoying") but why not just get more RAM or an extra slave computer if this is such an issue? If you're a student or hobbyist, that might make a difference but purging seems like something that was vital 10 years ago, and a lot less so now.


Hey John, you're not being annoying at all, in fact thank you and the others very much for taking the time to reply. I am always open to suggestions and finding new, for me undiscovered ways.

Not a student or a hobbyist, I am doing full-time music for video games and directing small team of sound designers. Have a master-slave setup and for the HWO project I am running strings and percs from the master (64gb), brass and winds from the slave (32gb). The thing is, I really love building the tracks sound from the beginning, not necessarily final mixing but using all the microphone positions. I am so used to do that in kontakt, and its purge is making that possible for me on this setup. I know many composers start with just mains, and then bounce every mic for final mixing, I guess I have to do that as well ATM. Do you work like that John?

I am new to play, I was avoiding it for years, but finally purchased HWO a month ago and I really really love it. But I came across this bottleneck with play, something that's possible with kontakt libraries it's not with play, and just because of that I have to invest into another slave, or at least 64gb more ram (I was looking into the RAM yesterday... have you noticed those prices?  not sure what is happening but it's crazy, the same RAM that I payed for 300eur a year and a half ago now is like 800eur).


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Nov 30, 2017)

shomynik said:


> Hey John, you're not being annoying at all. I am always open to suggestions and finding new, for me undiscovered ways.
> 
> Not a student or a hobbyist, I am doing music for video games. Have a master-slave setup and for the HWO project I am running strings and percs from the master (64gb), brass and winds from the slave (32gb). The thing is, I really love building the tracks sound from the beginning, not necessarily final mixing but using all the microphone positions. I am so used to do that in kontakt, and its purge is making that possible for me on this setup. I know many composers start with just mains, and then bounce every mic for final mixing, I guess I have to do that to ATM. Do you work like that John?
> 
> I am new to play, I was avoiding it for years, but finally purchased HWO a month ago and I really really love it. But I came across this bottleneck with play, something that's possible with kontakt libraries it's not with play, and just because of that I have to invest into another slave, or at least 64gb more ram (I was looking into the RAM yesterday... have you noticed those prices?  not sure what is happening but it's crazy, the same RAM that I payed for 300eur a year and a half ago now is like 800eur).



I've heard that RAM has become more expensive due to one of the biggest factories making SSDs now instead of RAM, to meet the increased demand for SSDs.

My current template, which is a mix of Play & Kontakt, reduces in size from 120gb to 60gb after purging my Kontakt libraries! We really need this in Play.


----------



## shomynik (Nov 30, 2017)

Si_Withenshaw said:


> I've heard that RAM has become more expensive due to one of the biggest factories making SSDs now instead of RAM, to meet the increased demand for SSDs.
> 
> My current template, which is a mix of Play & Kontakt, reduces in size from 120gb to 60gb after purging my Kontakt libraries! We really need this in Play.


Yes, i read the same, it's just crazy to me how that kind of a move could affect the market by such a large margin. But then again, what do i know about economy...


----------



## constaneum (Nov 30, 2017)

By the way, i'm curious on the RAM purging function as i've never done it before. Will it affect the output during audio rendering process when exporting the audio?


----------



## shomynik (Nov 30, 2017)

constaneum said:


> By the way, i'm curious on the RAM purging function as i've never done it before. Will it affect the output during audio rendering process when exporting the audio?


Nope, what you hear in the project, that will be exported.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 30, 2017)

shomynik said:


> The whole point about purge feature in the sampler should be a possibility to make changes on the midi track without reloading all the samples. Otherwise, it's no different than a basic track freeze that every daw has, or cubase track disable, or vep channel disable. So we have been covered for that kind of thing, but we really need that purge to be able to update sample pool on the fly with newly added samples in the track/projects.



As I understand it though. Play is only a player not a sampler. That was my understanding, hence why it is free as well. 

Perhaps some others can shed light on this...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 30, 2017)

shomynik said:


> Hey John, you're not being annoying at all. I am always open to suggestions and finding new, for me undiscovered ways.
> 
> Not a student or a hobbyist, I am doing full-time music for video games and directing small team of sound designers. Have a master-slave setup and for the HWO project I am running strings and percs from the master (64gb), brass and winds from the slave (32gb). The thing is, I really love building the tracks sound from the beginning, not necessarily final mixing but using all the microphone positions. I am so used to do that in kontakt, and its purge is making that possible for me on this setup. I know many composers start with just mains, and then bounce every mic for final mixing, I guess I have to do that as well ATM. Do you work like that John?
> 
> I am new to play, I was avoiding it for years, but finally purchased HWO a month ago and I really really love it. But I came across this bottleneck with play, something that's possible with kontakt libraries it's not with play, and just because of that I have to invest into another slave, or at least 64gb more ram (I was looking into the RAM yesterday... have you noticed those prices?  not sure what is happening but it's crazy, the same RAM that I payed for 300eur a year and a half ago now is like 800eur).



I am not sure why you need to move up your RAM. I run my entire HWO Diamond on my 32GB i7 Windows 10 Slave.

My Master is a 2012 12-Core Mac Pro with 64GB which is for Kontakt, Logic, Synths etc.

I can load everything with left over headroom. I have gone through about 14 iterations of my templates VE Pro, but always found there is a better way to optimise my layout and structure.

Perhaps you do not need more RAM but a more efficient setup?

Just a thought


----------



## shomynik (Nov 30, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> As I understand it though. Play is only a player not a sampler. That was my understanding, hence why it is free as well.
> 
> Perhaps some others can shed light on this...


You're totally right, but Kontakt Player has the same purge function as the full version, that's why I was expecting it in the PLAY eventually.


----------



## shomynik (Nov 30, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am not sure why you need to move up your RAM. I run my entire HWO Diamond on my 32GB i7 Windows 10 Slave.
> 
> My Master is a 2012 12-Core Mac Pro with 64GB which is for Kontakt, Logic, Synths etc.
> 
> ...


With all the microphone positions loaded, or just one? It totally might be the truth that I need a re-configuring of my setup.


----------



## pmcrockett (Nov 30, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am not sure why you need to move up your RAM. I run my entire HWO Diamond on my 32GB i7 Windows 10 Slave.
> 
> My Master is a 2012 12-Core Mac Pro with 64GB which is for Kontakt, Logic, Synths etc.
> 
> ...


Depends how you like to work. I like to load all mics plus most articulations for individual instruments then bounce to disk, and doing this with the strings can be an 8-15 GB RAM footprint per instrument.


----------



## simfoe (Nov 30, 2017)

How does purging work with round robin? Presumably notes are going to be missing when you play the project again, as Play/Kontakt tries to trigger the round robin samples of a given note.

Or does it keep all samples related to that note?


----------



## pmcrockett (Nov 30, 2017)

simfoe said:


> How does purging work with round robin? Presumably notes are going to be missing when you play the project again, as Play/Kontakt tries to trigger the round robin samples of a given note.
> 
> Or does it keep all samples related to that note?


I'm pretty sure it retains all RR variations and dynamic layers for any note it keeps.


----------



## Orchestrata (Nov 30, 2017)

A search function? Am I dreaming? I'd long since given up hope, so that's a lovely surprise.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 30, 2017)

That is not exactly a plethora of new playing functions.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 30, 2017)

shomynik said:


> The thing is, I really love building the tracks sound from the beginning, not necessarily final mixing but using all the microphone positions



Agree 100%. I like to hear it as I'm going along. Even if the orchestral samples are going to be replaced, you still need to convince the director or producer(s) that they are going to like the final result, and optimising mic positions is part of that.



shomynik said:


> I know many composers start with just mains, and then bounce every mic for final mixing, I guess I have to do that as well ATM. Do you work like that John?



Interesting. I just add extra slave computers and keep everything I want loaded most of the time, including extra mic positions. That said, I use VE Pro on the slave computers and, as you undoubtedly know, given your background, VE Pro allows you to free up RAM on any plugin, including PLAY or Kontakt.

Thanks for sharing your perspective; I haven't looked in the last couple of months at RAM, but I built a PC not too long ago and I could hardly believe how inexpensive it was (in USA anyway). A very fast CPU and 64GB for less than $2k.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 30, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Agree 100%. I like to hear it as I'm going along. Even if the orchestral samples are going to be replaced, you still need to convince the director or producer(s) that they are going to like the final result, and optimising mic positions is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, John he is buying Euros. So yes for you the machine would have been cheap.
Euros are through the roof now. Just as pounds are...

So the buying difference is insane
For me to build a machine with 64GB of RAM and a good CPU is close to £2K (for euros I think that is about 2,200)
Yet last time I bought a machine it was going to come to about £1,400


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 30, 2017)

Anyway, back to the topic of discussion...PLAY 6 

Though if we are going on the announced release times of PLAY 5, we may be better of discussing other things anyway.

Since there might not be much to talk about if there is not a release


----------



## George Bellas (Nov 30, 2017)

"The PLAY 6 upgrade (which also includes a search database) is $29.99 unless you purchase Hollywood Choirs or are a ComposerCloud member."


----------



## enCiphered (Nov 30, 2017)

When will Play 6 be released? It´s already in the installation center but when I click on download it says, connection lost?!


----------



## George Bellas (Nov 30, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> When will Play 6 be released?



Sometime today to coincide with Hollywood Choirs.


----------



## enCiphered (Nov 30, 2017)

Great! Thank you


----------



## shomynik (Nov 30, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Interesting. I just add extra slave computers and keep everything I want loaded most of the time, including extra mic positions. That said, I use VE Pro on the slave computers and, as you undoubtedly know, given your background, VE Pro allows you to free up RAM on any plugin, including PLAY or Kontakt.



Well yes, that's the way to go I guess, and I am sure I would have a couple of slaves by now if I were into EW setups earlier...i remember reading it on the forum that you run at least 2 or 3 slaves. I guess Kontakt kind of spoiled me. ☺

Regarding freeing RAM with vepro... you mean with disabling channels, right? Yes, I am using that all the time, have all of the vep instances saved as I like it and disabled so I can load only what I need. For me this function effectively substituted rather buggy cubase track disable feature. Works great.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 1, 2017)

"PLAY 6 is free for ComposerCloud members and purchasers of Hollywood Choirs, it's $29.99 for everyone else." I own almost every EWQL library (I bought them before the release of composer cloud) and still need to pay for the host engine!?

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=55193


----------



## shomynik (Dec 1, 2017)

holywilly said:


> "PLAY 6 is free for ComposerCloud members and purchasers of Hollywood Choirs, it's $29.99 for everyone else." I own almost every EWQL library (I bought them before the release of composer cloud) and still need to pay for the host engine!?
> 
> http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=55193


I am actually happy to pay if there are some new advanced features to pay for. On the other hand, if they are selling the search feature for 29$ lol , that would be pretty lame from them.


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 1, 2017)

holywilly said:


> "PLAY 6 is free for ComposerCloud members and purchasers of Hollywood Choirs, it's $29.99 for everyone else." I own almost every EWQL library (I bought them before the release of composer cloud) and still need to pay for the host engine!?
> http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=55193


+1 Maybe it will be on sale in the future like all of EWQL products


----------



## Stevie (Dec 1, 2017)

I will definitely wait for user feedback on Play 6. We had too many free messed up releases. I don't feel like paying for a mess.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 1, 2017)

About 2 years ago, they announced a new Play Pro for a year later (iinm).

Just sayin'


----------



## Stevie (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh yeah, I remember. Never appeared.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 1, 2017)

I’ll pay double if PLAY 6 can custom assign key switch for multiple patches and resource friendly. Hopefully the dream comes true.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 1, 2017)

I wouldn't count on it


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 1, 2017)

holywilly said:


> I’ll pay double if PLAY 6 can custom assign key switch for multiple patches and resource friendly. Hopefully the dream comes true.



It can't.


----------



## msorrels (Dec 1, 2017)

Did they fix the release tails not always playing unless the samples were loading fully into memory or on a very fast SSD?


----------



## husker (Dec 1, 2017)

Pay for the host software? That is pretty cheesy...


----------



## Dominik Raab (Dec 1, 2017)

husker said:


> Pay for the host software? That is pretty cheesy...



The only library that *requires* PLAY 6 has PLAY 6 included.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 1, 2017)

So is Play 6 the Play Pro that was never released? Also if we buy Play 6, do they shave off that $30 from the price of HC? (Guessing not considering this is EW we're talking about here)


----------



## husker (Dec 1, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> The only library that *requires* PLAY 6 has PLAY 6 included.


I understand that. It just rubs me the wrong way.

Maybe I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Dec 1, 2017)

husker said:


> I understand that. It just rubs me the wrong way.



I certainly understand why it rubs you the wrong way. Just wanted to clear that up before people (not you) start thinking everyone *has* to buy it or their software won't work - or anything along those lines.



Mystic said:


> So is Play 6 the Play Pro that was never released?



Nope. PLAY Pro would be EW's equivalent to NI's Kontakt (as opposed to Kontakt Player) if I remember that correctly. PLAY 6 is not that.


----------



## husker (Dec 1, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> I certainly understand why it rubs you the wrong way. Just wanted to clear that up before people (not you) start thinking everyone *has* to buy it or their software won't work - or anything along those lines.



Good call on your part. I didn't think about that. I need to work on keeping my sarcastic comments to myself.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 1, 2017)

shomynik said:


> Regarding freeing RAM with vepro... you mean with disabling channels, right?



Yes -- same here


----------



## EgM (Dec 1, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> The only library that *requires* PLAY 6 has PLAY 6 included.



Heh, what happens then if EW doesn't feel like updating Play 5 for a version of MacOS or Windows that doesn't support it anymore? Their record on updating and maintaining old products isn't exactly stellar.

I know it's only 30 bucks (40 here), but I have no use for a search database (took them one year... w-t-f?)


----------



## nicoroy123 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> It can't.



Jay, you tested Play 6 ? There is a Key Switch parameter in the Play 6 guy, assigned a C-2, which make total sense for a key switching. So I was wondering if it could be configured for custom keyswitching?


----------



## lpuser (Dec 1, 2017)

Huge disappointment having to pay for an engine to play my expensive libraries. I was always defending EW for making their own engine in order to better protect their stuff, but hey - Play 6 is not a sampler and cannot be used without EW libraries, so .. what on earth?


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 1, 2017)

lpuser said:


> Huge disappointment having to pay for an engine to play my expensive libraries. I was always defending EW for making their own engine in order to better protect their stuff, but hey - Play 6 is not a sampler and cannot be used without EW libraries, so .. what on earth?



I am not specifically responding to you, but to the masses who have posted similarly. No one is forcing you to update to Play 6. It is NOT needed to run any of their current libraries. Further, WHEN it become NECESSITY in their FUTURE libraries, you DO GET IT FOR FREE! 

When we bought our current libraries, nothing, other than what we currently have, was implied. There were no promises for updates or anything of that sort. 

Additionally, and I could be wrong, we don't have confirmation that Play 5 is no longer under development. I am sure it is no longer being developed, but I am also sure that most of us will have purchased a Play 6 library before our OSes no longer support Play 5.

I am frustrated with the delay of the choirs, but hopefully will see a great product released.


----------



## EgM (Dec 1, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I am not specifically responding to you, but to the masses who have posted similarly. No one is forcing you to update to Play 6. It is NOT needed to run any of their current libraries. Further, WHEN it become NECESSITY in their FUTURE libraries, you DO GET IT FOR FREE!
> 
> When we bought our current libraries, nothing, other than what we currently have, was implied. There were no promises for updates or anything of that sort.
> 
> ...



You just don't get it. Play 5 is free for our current purchased libraries, they release Play 6 which we have to pay. They barely have enough coding resources to keep their current stuff up. When an OS release breaks Play 5, they will not bother to update it.

I know the EW Admin posted it as a starbucks run, but not all of us run under US Currency - I can afford 40 bucks, but the principle of the thing is super wrong!


----------



## Stevie (Dec 1, 2017)

It's rather the fact, that they promise better performance in Play 6, than in Play 5.
Until version 5, Play was always a buggy POC. It got better in the meanwhile, but in terms of performance, 
it is still not on par with Kontakt. And maybe never will. 
But promissing performance improvements makes it sound, like we use a crippled shareware version 
of a program, that we need to unlock for the full features.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 1, 2017)

EgM said:


> You just don't get it. Play 5 is free for our current purchased libraries, they release Play 6 which we have to pay. They barely have enough coding resources to keep their current stuff up. When an OS release breaks Play 5, they will not bother to update it.
> 
> I know the EW Admin posted it as a starbucks run, but not all of us run under US Currency - I can afford 40 bucks, but the principle of the thing is super wrong!



What principle? Seriously. The one that states a developer must keep up with changing technology and keep all of their products up to date at no cost to the consumer? I mean, in principle, since we are talking principles and not rules or laws, it might be KIND of them to fix something if Microsoft or Apple wrecks it. On the other hand, where does that obligation begin and end? 

Play 6 appears to be developed with FUTURE releases in mind. That means that buyers of these future releases should not be obligated to pay for it. On the other hand, the product that runs our current libraries was left working just fine. Would it be their fault if some OS maker broke it? 

If so then a lot of software companies owe me based on the fact that their products no longer work under Windows 10. And a lot of music software devs owe me because their product no longer works in Cubase Pro.

No...that principle don't work...cause nothing in this world lasts forever, as much as we would like it to.


----------



## benatural (Dec 2, 2017)

Software development is time consuming and expensive. Some of the features they added to Play 6 may have required significant code refactoring, hence the premium price. I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that, as business people, they didn't come to the decision to charge for the upgrade lightly.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 2, 2017)

benatural said:


> Software development is time consuming and expensive. Some of the features they added to Play 6 may have required significant code refactoring, hence the premium price. I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that, as business people, they didn't come to the decision to charge for the upgrade lightly.


If it were open to third party development like Kontakt, then sure. I could see charging for it. But it's specifically made for their own bloody products and will likely now be the only version that gets bug fixes AND it's not Play Pro which will add new features that justify the cost. This is nothing more than blatant double-dipping.


----------



## robgb (Dec 2, 2017)

wcreed51 said:


> No Kontakt style price tag either...


And no Kontakt style ability to tinker and customize, either. And if you're not interested in that, Kontakt Player is free.


----------



## banes (Dec 3, 2017)

benatural said:


> Software development is time consuming and expensive. Some of the features they added to Play 6 may have required significant code refactoring, hence the premium price. I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that, as business people, they didn't come to the decision to charge for the upgrade lightly.



Before buying EW composer 2 without demo available, I assumed I would be able to resell it if it doesn't meet my needs. Wrong assumption...


----------



## JohnG (Dec 3, 2017)

I paid for multiple versions of Konakt -- more than $30 or $40 too. And those who buy Kontakt Player libraries also indirectly pay for it, because the license fee the software makers pay to Native Instruments is a cost of business and ends up incorporated into the price of libraries we buy.

I haven't seen an announcement from EW one way or another. I see a bunch of speculation here about whether or not PLAY 5 will stop being developed. I don't see anyone who has specific knowledge to that effect.

[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 3, 2017)

Software developer produces an upgraded version of their software and wants to charge 30 bucks for an upgrade.

Meanwhile the previous version of their software works perfectly well.

The sense of entitlement here is truly incredible. No wonder some developers no longer frequent this forum.


----------



## thereus (Dec 3, 2017)

There is a problem though. The multi-layered platforms... pc/mac, Windows/macOS, DAWs, protocol improvements, (kontakt but not in this case) do require a massive amount of work to keep abreast of. Sample libraries (including the Free players) are paid for by lump sum. Let’s not forget the free lifetime support and download bandwidth demanded. Oh, then there is NKS, Kontakt player, new copyright protection methods. When is the vendor allowed to give up? Spitfire, for example, seem to expect new users to pay for free upgrades for old users. That is not a sustainable model, in the end. You want the moon on a stick.


----------



## TGV (Dec 3, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> That means that buyers...


You're not a buyer of the software nor the samples. You get a license to use the product.

EW doesn't care about existing customers. Never have, never will. This won't be different.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 3, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Software developer produces an upgraded version of their software and wants to charge 30 bucks for an upgrade.
> 
> Meanwhile the previous version of their software works perfectly well.
> 
> The sense of entitlement here is truly incredible. No wonder some developers no longer frequent this forum.


You're forgetting one thing: None of us have paid for Play. It's included as part of the libraries they sell. Why? Because they are the only libraries that work with it. We're not talking about a company like NI that provides an engine that anyone can develop on. We're talking about an engine that only works with EW products. It's hardly entitlement to expect them to update their product that up till now, they have given away for free for those who purchase their software licenses. Bet the people who subscribe their their CC will get instant access to it even though they have put in a small fraction of the money into that company than I have.

And since we're talking about money now, let's talk about the $10,000+ I've already spent with them over the years only to be pushed aside and ignored when I've had issues with their products. Yah, ask me again if I care that a company like EW doesn't post here.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 3, 2017)

It still doesn't even support custom keyswitches or anything. Who needs Play 6 anyway? The 90ies barebones sample player is already there, it's called Play 5.


----------



## lpuser (Dec 3, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> What principle? Seriously.



First of all PLAY 6 offers many improvements which are obviously neither limited to only the newer instruments nor the cloud. Asking payment from loyal customers who have already spent hundreds or thousands of dollars on EW libraries (with a no-resale policy by the way) is just wrong, no matter how you put it. And if you need a reason, it is because PLAY totally worthless without the libraries I have already purchased. There is absolutely no value to the product other than playing back EW libraries. And I think EW should have the principle to provide their customers with the best solution to playback the libraries they bought! Seriously.

Look at UVI or others, nobody ever tried to charge customers for updates to their own playback engine for the sample libraries they sell. I do not care how long it took EW or ... whatever ... because nobody forced EW to create their own engine. They could have used Kontakt (like the did in the very past) or UVI workstation or <insert other player> but they have decided to do it differently because it is a means of protecting their libraries. It is that easy.
(And I will not even start to discuss that giving PLAY 6 to all customers would be the least we could expect when we look at how slowly EW did fix some of the obvious flaws and bugs in their libraries).


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 3, 2017)

In other news, VSL is soon releasing their new Synchron Player - apparently even vastly more powerful than VI PRO - free of charge.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 3, 2017)

Ipuser...you still haven't given me the principle that makes it WRONG.

Let me help you with your side, so you can see mine: I will concede that this is WRONG in principle IF Eastwest states, or if it comes to light that Play 5 is NO LONGER SUPPORTED. If that is the case, then your statement is 100% correct, and you have my support and agreement that it is a travesty that EWQL decided to charge for a product that should be free to current users.

On the other hand, while it would be nice to have ADDITIONAL features (doesn't that cost money to develop?) in Play 5, it works perfectly well. If they continue to fix problems there, or release a Play 6 free version that fixes the problems...then no principle has been violated.

My comment about what principle was built around the basis that we have NO INFORMATION moving forward about the fate of Play 5.

And by the way, it makes sense to include Play 6 in CCC because without it the latest library would not work. This does not mean that past libraries are suddenly dependent on Play 6. Other than the browser, I don't know if there will be any other benefit to Play 6 with the current libraries, and I agree that it makes no sense to buy it separately. Yes, I can be reasonable. I am not an EWQL robot, ha ha ha.


----------



## RCsound (Dec 3, 2017)

I still remember the FX section of Stormdrum 3, that could be purchased separately for those who did not have Stordrum 3, and later was free for all users, maybe something similar happen with play 6.


----------



## emasters (Dec 3, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> if it comes to light that Play 5 is NO LONGER SUPPORTED.



It's just a question of time, when v5 is no longer supported. With the rapid pace of OS development (regular major releases with Apple and MS), IMHO EW will find within 12 to 18 months, the cost of porting fixes, testing fixes, supporting OS changes, etc., exceeds what they want to invest. The fewer codebases they have to support, the less effort and overall cost. I don't fault EW for this, as many vendors are in the same situation. I do appreciate there is cost involved with developing Play 6 -- the question is, do they recover that cost selling library content or charging for the player? It would seem EW has decided the amount they are charging for library content does not cover their development costs for the Player -- otherwise the update would be free. Seems strange to me, as other vendors bundle the costs into their libraries, with a free player (including updates). I guess for a while one can stick with v5 if paying the upgrade fee is upsetting. My expectation, is like all things EW, within 6 to 12 months the price will plummet, and they will ultimately give away v6 for free to move all their users forward, minimizing their development and support costs with a single Player codebase. Starbucks or Player v6... hmmm, tough decision!


----------



## novaburst (Dec 3, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> The 90ies barebones sample player is already there, it's called Play 5.



Unless play 6 offers something extraordinary, I can't see a lot of users giving up on play 5.

But it could be that East West are planning a new line of library's, that will only work with play 6, this will be exiting but probably the only reason why any one would go for it.

The attention seeking library's from well known Developers seem to be Strings and Brass, are head turner's. It normally means you have done something special.

8dio are on it, VSL, are on it, and a few smaller but well known Developers are on it, 

I do expect East West to follow the trend, when they can say this is our older strings and brass, and this is our up to date latest addition to our stings and brass.


----------



## Lotias (Dec 3, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> In other news, VSL is soon releasing their new Synchron Player - apparently even vastly more powerful than VI PRO - free of charge.


All they have said is that it is free of charge for owners of _Synchron Stage_ libraries. Which sounds about the same as East/West. Nothing has been mentioned about using it for their previous libraries, other than that they "have plans but it might take a long time to work them out."


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 4, 2017)

Lotias said:


> All they have said is that it is free of charge for owners of _Synchron Stage_ libraries. Which sounds about the same as East/West. Nothing has been mentioned about using it for their previous libraries, other than that they "have plans but it might take a long time to work them out."



Not entirely true. What was said that there will be no charged "pro" version. And that it will only be compatible with the new line of libraries for the time being. Obviously, nobody knows if they're gonna charge money for it, should it become backwards-compatible as well. But it's a different case. Even if so, it's still new software, supposedly more powerful. Play 6 on the other hand is still just Play. Literally.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 4, 2017)

"nobody forced EW to create their own engine. They could have used Kontakt"

They created their own player to secure their libraries. That's why they left first GigaSampler, and then Kontakt.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 4, 2017)

wcreed51 said:


> "nobody forced EW to create their own engine. They could have used Kontakt"
> 
> They created their own player to secure their libraries. That's why they left first GigaSampler, and then Kontakt.


Of course this is opinion. But from being a customer of theirs and looking at their model, they like profit.
I don't think they needed the costs for the player, I think they see they can get it.

Add a search function and some new graphics and we have to pay $30
Seems like a baiting technique to me
Of course I have Composer Cloud Plus, but now that Hollywood Choirs has been delayed and looks like it may not even release today...I am not sure I see the benefits of that service either now.

I think it is about benefit for the company, not the customer sadly


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 4, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Of course this is opinion. But from being a customer of theirs and looking at their model, they like profit.
> I don't think they needed the costs for the player, I think they see they can get it.
> 
> Add a search function and some new graphics and we have to pay $30
> ...



Of course it is to benefit the company. There are a business and they are in business to make money.

No-one is forcing anyone to buy Play 6 or Hollywood Choirs. There is still a free version available. Dont like it - dont buy it.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 4, 2017)

trumpoz said:


> Of course it is to benefit the company. There are a business and they are in business to make money.
> 
> No-one is forcing anyone to buy Play 6 or Hollywood Choirs. There is still a free version available. Dont like it - dont buy it.


Businesses require customers

I really don't care about companies have changed from the old model, or however it is put.
This way of doing business is selfish and wrong.
I would run a business to offer a service and give good support and produce something useful to others.
I need to make money yes, but as soon as the customers are just stats and profit machines, I would KNOW I had lost my moral foundation for being a provider of a service or product.

If businesses continue to do this, especially to content creators who (from what I see) enjoy building good relationships and contacts, then businesses will fail


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 4, 2017)

Although I agree it's ridiculous to charge loyal customers for Play 6, I will inevitably take the bait. Why? Their libraries and customer support have been stellar (for me, anyways) since buying my first EW products back in 2007. They are still my staple libraries....heck, I still use SD1 and Colossus in Kontakt from time to time. I'll end up buying HC as well, but will wait for the bugs to be ironed out. EW is a great company, period.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Dec 4, 2017)

PLAY 6 is available for download now. Really liking the new Browser structure, although it takes a bit of getting used to  Is anyone running PLAY 6 and having problems with weird clicks when using the built-in reverb? Never had that problem before.


----------



## George Bellas (Dec 4, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Is anyone running PLAY 6 and having problems with weird clicks when using the built-in reverb? Never had that problem before.



I have not experienced any clicks using the built-in reverb within PLAY 6. You've got me worried though that there may be clicks I am not hearing in my mixes. Is what you're experiencing intermittent or persistent?


----------



## procreative (Dec 4, 2017)

Most of the Play libraries I run are on a slave PC via VEP. This slave PC is still on Windows 7, I have no plans to upgrade the OS and Play 5 runs fine on it. Play 6 as it stands offers no major performance improvements and I dont need the search function as I use the slave PC mostly to host permanently fixed racks of instruments.

Now if Play 6 offered major performance and ram efficiency boosts, I would happily pay $30. But not if it meant upgrading the OS and all the potential pain that might inflict (especially as I am a Mac guy and fiddling with PCs scares the hell out of me).

Not interested in Composer Cloud just like I am not interested in Adobe Cloud (still on CS6). Dont like SAAS, dont think it encourages ongoing development as there is no real incentive once users are locked in and committed unless they dont ever need to access old files ever again.

Sure subscribers to Composer Cloud get new releases added. But over 2-3 years you probably end up paying what it would cost to own the titles you actually want to keep, especially based on the sales they keep having. Plus the Cloud versions dont have all the Mics.

I do feel EW have fallen behind in recent years (or been caught up). I just dont think they are as innovative as they were. Hollywood Choirs seems to be an improvement based on specs, but still seems to have been slightly ill-conceived for the price.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 4, 2017)

Sorry for being noob but what is all this intergration with N I Komplete what exactly does that mean.





Edit: ok understand now its with complete control


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 4, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Businesses require customers
> I would run a business to offer a service and give good support and produce something useful to others.
> I need to make money yes, but as soon as the customers are just stats and profit machines, I would KNOW I had lost my moral foundation for being a provider of a service or product.



Good point. Thats e.g. why I am a big fan of CineSamples. If you look at lets say their CineBrass they added a lot of great content in the years after the release (Monsterbrass Patches, Trombone stuff, 12 Horns and so on), fixed issues, new GUI and other things. FOR FREE! As a customer they give me the feeling that they care for me and that they have got the right attitude. They are proud of their own products and show that they love what they do. And they always seem to try to keep their products up to date. The result of this is that i tend to purchase stuff from them if I have to decide to take a product from them or another company offering something similar. I trust them. Trust is valuable!


----------



## Dominik Raab (Dec 4, 2017)

George Bellas said:


> I have not experienced any clicks using the built-in reverb within PLAY 6. You've got me worried though that there may be clicks I am not hearing in my mixes. Is what you're experiencing intermittent or persistent?



Persistent. Like a fast delay or tremolo pattern.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes I appreciate this as as well 
Also how Mike will demo the products in a live stream, by actually writing real music, not just playing phrases 

I also appreciate this about Spitfire Audio


----------



## Orchestrata (Dec 5, 2017)

Since I've been ragging on EW the last few days, I'll be fair and say that I *really* like the new layout / database / search functions of PLAY 6. 

BUT has anyone figured out how to get rid of the ridiculous advertising text that shows up every time you click on a patch? I've only had a brief time to play with it, so maybe I'm missing an obvious button?


----------



## Chgros (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi !
i just bought play6

Well i can't make it work with Komplete Kontrol.
Anyone has this working ?

Any youtube video to show ?


----------



## holywilly (Dec 5, 2017)

How’s the performance of PLAY 6 comparing with 5?


----------



## Orchestrata (Dec 5, 2017)

holywilly said:


> How’s the performance of PLAY 6 comparing with 5?



No issues here, opened a couple of old projects and it just feels like business as usual, performance-wise. Maybe someone can do an A/B test, wish I'd thought of it ahead of time.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

I noticed PLAY 6 had some kind of move key range feature. Can someone check what it actually does? Can you really move the mapping of the entire loaded patch to a different key range?


----------



## Orchestrata (Dec 5, 2017)

If I understand you correctly, basically yes. Key range defines the range of active keys (so you can dedicate an octave on your keyboard to, say, basses), then use transpose to define what's in that octave on your keyboard (if I was in G, I'd transpose +7, say). So I could load basses and piano, set both to MIDI channel 1, set C1-C2 as basses, and C2-C3 as piano, and have them sounding the key of G.

I don't normally do stuff like that, so sorry if this isn't exactly what you're asking about.

I should also mention that it is super buggy on my end; it won't let me manually enter the key range (you can type it, but it doesn't register) I have to click a little up arrow for semitones, so going up a few octaves is incredibly tedious. It also randomly adds harmony notes for certain keys when I do this.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

Orchestrata said:


> If I understand you correctly, basically yes. Key range defines the range of active keys (so you can dedicate an octave on your keyboard to, say, basses), then use transpose to define what's in that octave on your keyboard (if I was in G, I'd transpose +7, say). So I could load basses and piano, set both to MIDI channel 1, set C1-C2 as basses, and C2-C3 as piano, and have them sounding the key of G.
> 
> I don't normally do stuff like that, so sorry if this isn't exactly what you're asking about.
> 
> I should also mention that it is super buggy on my end; it won't let me manually enter the key range (you can type it, but it doesn't register) I have to click a little up arrow for semitones, so going up a few octaves is incredibly tedious. It also randomly adds harmony notes for certain keys when I do this.



Thanks for looking into it. It does sound like something I would have a use for - sucks to hear about the bugs. Hopefully they'll sort it out soon.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 5, 2017)

Chgros said:


> Hi !
> i just bought play6
> 
> Well i can't make it work with Komplete Kontrol.
> ...



Maybe also worth to check and post on the official EW forum. Hopefully somebody there can answer your question. I was reading through the manual of PLAY 6, but otherwise then mentioning you can use it with Komplete Kontrol there is no actual instruction on it (not using Komplete Kontrol here btw)
EW forum: http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/


----------



## Guffy (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone else having issues with Cubase 9 and Play 6?
The 64bit version of the VST2 plugin gets blacklisted, and fails to reconnect.
The VST3 version crashes upon loading, with the message "A serious error has occured" and crashes the audio driver at the same time..


----------



## Jaap (Dec 5, 2017)

Fugdup said:


> Anyone else having issues with Cubase 9 and Play 6?
> The 64bit version of the VST2 plugin gets blacklisted, and fails to reconnect.
> The VST3 version crashes upon loading, with the message "A serious error has occured" and crashes the audio driver at the same time..



Cubase 9 or 9.5? It runs here without problems on 9.5


----------



## Guffy (Dec 5, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Cubase 9 or 9.5? It runs here without problems on 9.5


Cubase 9.
I know someone else that runs Play 6 without issues in Cubase 9, so there might be something else causing it.. Can't figure it out.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Dec 5, 2017)

Fugdup said:


> Anyone else having issues with Cubase 9 and Play 6?
> The 64bit version of the VST2 plugin gets blacklisted, and fails to reconnect.
> The VST3 version crashes upon loading, with the message "A serious error has occured" and crashes the audio driver at the same time..



Let me guess - you didn't restart your computer after installing the iLok drivers that come with the PLAY 6 setup? Did the same thing, had the same result. Worked flawlessly after a restart.


----------



## Orchestrata (Dec 5, 2017)

Quickly tried PLAY 6 in Cubase 9.0.20 here, no issues, thankfully. Hope support can help you out.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 5, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Let me guess - you didn't restart your computer after installing the iLok drivers that come with the PLAY 6 setup? Did the same thing, had the same result. Worked flawlessly after a restart.


Hehe. You're right, i tried first before restarting. But had the same result after a restart :\ 
But thanks guys, i'll contact EW


----------



## LHall (Dec 5, 2017)

I hope they get a disclaimer on the download page really quickly about the fact that this is a PAID update. I saw here that it was available for download yesterday so I went directly to the download page like I always do and downloaded and installed it. But wait, it says it needs a license! So today I'll pony up the 30 bucks so I can keep working. Pretty frustrating. Nothing about that at all on the download page. So if you haven't happened to start on the sales page it's easy to miss.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Dec 5, 2017)

LHall said:


> I hope they get a disclaimer on the download page really quickly about the fact that this is a PAID update. I saw here that it was available for download yesterday so I went directly to the download page like I always do and downloaded and installed it. But wait, it says it needs a license! So today I'll pony up the 30 bucks so I can keep working. Pretty frustrating. Nothing about that at all on the download page. So if you haven't happened to start on the sales page it's easy to miss.



Maybe they edited the support/download page after you downloaded it, but now it says:



> PLAY 6 is free for ComposerCloud members and Hollywood Choirs purchasers, all other users can purchase the upgrade here:
> 
> www.soundsonline.com/play6


----------



## LHall (Dec 5, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Maybe they edited the support/download page after you downloaded it, but now it says:


Yep - I don't believe that was there last night. Glad it's there now. If it was and I just missed it, my apologies. But when I mentioned it to Michael he said that all the pages had not yet been updated.


----------



## shomynik (Dec 5, 2017)

Anybody tried the purge function? Is it the same as in ver5?


----------



## Stevie (Dec 5, 2017)

So are there any performance improvements compared to Play 5?
If not, I don't see a reason to upgrade...


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 5, 2017)

On windows 10 pro, within Ve-Pro, I do see improved load speed. Play 5 was around 180 MB/s. Play 6 is around 270 MB/s .


----------



## George Bellas (Dec 5, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> On windows 10 pro, within Ve-Pro, I do see improved load speed. Play 5 was around 180 MB/s. Play 6 is around 270 MB/s .



On a Mac I'm seeing faster load times with VE Pro too. First time I loaded up a template I was surprised at how much sooner it was ready to go.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 5, 2017)

Play 6 crashes on my Mac :-/, newest version.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 5, 2017)

Awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 5, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> Play 6 crashes on my Mac :-/, newest version.


East West are on to it- just mailed a crash report...


----------



## Stevie (Dec 5, 2017)

Not a good headstart...


----------



## George Bellas (Dec 6, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Is anyone running PLAY 6 and having problems with weird clicks when using the built-in reverb?



I too am experiencing the same issue; weird crackly artifacts using the built-in reverb in PLAY 6 (not the crackles related to a stressed system).


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 6, 2017)

No problems here on my MB Air 11" running El Capitan.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2017)

No problems here in Logic Pro X or VE Pro 6 on my late 2012 iMac.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 6, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Let me guess - you didn't restart your computer after installing the iLok drivers that come with the PLAY 6 setup? Did the same thing, had the same result. Worked flawlessly after a restart.


Ahh yes, from an IT Technician to a musician...always restart after installing anything that uses drivers  
There are system services and hardware support files that need to be loaded as the operating system starts up


----------



## danwool (Dec 10, 2017)

Anyone else getting very long launch times with Play 6? 

Both the standalone and plugin take over 2 mins to launch on my system. I'd stick with Play 5, which still works fine, but I have a need for the new choir instrument. It requires Play 6. I'm in contact with EW tech support, but they haven't yet offered a solution. Any advice would be appreciated. Thx!

My system: 2009 4,1 MacPro > 5,1 12-core 3.33 ghz , 10.11.6, 24GB RAM


----------



## SGordB (Dec 10, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> It can't.


I Googled and searched my way to this thread after trying unsuccessfully to assign keyswitches in the "advanced instrument properties" window of Play 5. A keyswitch assignment option is there, but it rejects my assignments every time I close the damn window - which has no "save" function. Is there ANY way to build multi-articulation patches or multis in Play 5 or 6? I see from this and other discussions online that users have been wishing for this for years, but why does EastWest tease us with a keyswitch option in its "advanced instrument properties" window?


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 11, 2017)

SGordB said:


> I Googled and searched my way to this thread after trying unsuccessfully to assign keyswitches in the "advanced instrument properties" window of Play 5. A keyswitch assignment option is there, but it rejects my assignments every time I close the damn window - which has no "save" function. Is there ANY way to build multi-articulation patches or multis in Play 5 or 6? I see from this and other discussions online that users have been wishing for this for years, but why does EastWest tease us with a keyswitch option in its "advanced instrument properties" window?




I think, not sure, that is for changing the keyswitch notes in existing keyswitch patches.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 11, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I think, not sure, that is for changing the keyswitch notes in existing keyswitch patches.


Alas, you're right, sort of. I loaded up a keyswitch patch, and it lets me ... wrongly assume I've changed the root of its keyswitch series ... until - taking my cue from the Play _6_ manual - I realize all it lets you do is select the default articulation when loading the patch.


----------



## danwool (Dec 26, 2017)

danwool said:


> Anyone else getting very long launch times with Play 6?
> 
> Both the standalone and plugin take over 2 mins to launch on my system. I'd stick with Play 5, which still works fine, but I have a need for the new choir instrument. It requires Play 6. I'm in contact with EW tech support, but they haven't yet offered a solution. Any advice would be appreciated. Thx!


Solved my very slow Play 6 launch issue. 

With the help of EW support I figured out that Play 6 and the East West Installation Center were not happy having an iLok1 on my USB bus. I tried just moving my EW licenses from the iLok1 to the iLok2, but that had no effect. It's wasn't until I took the old iLok1 out of the scheme completely that Play 6 and the IC, as well as the plugin and AU inspection, all launch normally within a couple seconds


----------



## jneebz (Dec 30, 2017)

shomynik said:


> Anybody tried the purge function? Is it the same as in ver5?


Bumping this question...


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 30, 2017)

jneebz said:


> Bumping this question...



According toi EW, nothing has changed with that.


----------



## lpuser (Dec 31, 2017)

danwool said:


> With the help of EW support I figured out that Play 6 and the East West Installation Center were not happy having an iLok1 on my USB bus.



If that´s really the solution, then it is s a huge oversight by EW and their beta testers. iLoks are all around in the word and indespensable for professional musicians. Not being able to deal with iLoks on the USB bus is a no-go, given that EW targets the exact group of musicians who happen to use iLoks.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 31, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> According toi EW, nothing has changed with that.


Thank you, Jay.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 31, 2017)

lpuser said:


> If that´s really the solution, then it is s a huge oversight by EW and their beta testers. iLoks are all around in the word and indespensable for professional musicians. Not being able to deal with iLoks on the USB bus is a no-go, given that EW targets the exact group of musicians who happen to use iLoks.



That's probably iLok themselves, not EW. iLok 1 is very dated, plus you don't need a dongle any more with EW libraries.


----------



## lpuser (Jan 1, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> iLok 1 is very dated, plus you don't need a dongle any more with EW libraries.



Sure, but nevertheless most pro musicians are not only using EW instruments, so having a basic (standard) dongles not to interfere is essential. I have never seen Waves or any other company having issues with iLok, so that´s kinda weird and very unfortunate.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 1, 2018)

Fair enough, but the first generation iLok is what....17 years old or thereabouts? It's a simple fix for a pro musician, just spend $30 on the new one. Problem solved.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 2, 2018)

I read this whole thread and can't still determine if the upgrade is worth it and if it will at least improve some performance over Play 5.


----------



## John57 (Jan 2, 2018)

If I was still using the iLok key I would upgrade to the iLok3 which is all metal housing.

The new iLok3 is fully backward compatible with previous versions – so all software developed for use with a 2nd generation iLok will continue to work with a 3rd generation iLok. This means that there should be no need to have to buy an iLok3 for software compatibility, as there are no relevant design changes with the iLok3, unlike the changes from the original iLoks to the iLok2, where a number of brands licenses were no longer compatible with the original iLoks, because of license format changes requiring some users to have to buy an iLok2 to use the latest versions of some software and plugins.


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 2, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> I read this whole thread and can't still determine if the upgrade is worth it and if it will at least improve some performance over Play 5.


It not worth it for me. I have no plans to upgrade.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 2, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> I read this whole thread and can't still determine if the upgrade is worth it and if it will at least improve some performance over Play 5.



I think the database alone makes it worth it.


----------



## RCsound (Jan 2, 2018)

I do not see any reason to update (taking into account that I'm not interested in the new choir, so no need Play 6). Play 5 is really stable and they fixed the annoying long time loads. Now Play 5 load very fast.

Except if they fix the "MIDI Learn" with the mics in the mixer.


----------



## motomuso (Jan 6, 2018)

Play 6.0.1 is crashing authorization when launching Logic. It will launch and instruments will sound if I ignore and load but I have not gone any further. I have done restarts - no change. I guess I got excited about getting that choir.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 7, 2018)

motomuso said:


> Play 6.0.1 is crashing authorization when launching Logic. It will launch and instruments will sound if I ignore and load but I have not gone any further. I have done restarts - no change. I guess I got excited about getting that choir.



If your signature is correct you are on a pretty old OS. Maybe that is why you are having issues that I am not with it. 

Or not


----------



## motomuso (Jan 7, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> If your signature is correct you are on a pretty old OS. Maybe that is why you are having issues that I am not with it.
> 
> Or not


Yes, I am still on El Capitan. I suppose I'll go to Sierra and see if that helps. I should probably have done this upgrade quite some time ago anyway. Today is the day then. 
EDIT: I just realized the App Store only offers High Sierra as an upgrade option.
EDIT: Strike that - I found Sierra 

UPDATE: Now running Sierra on this Mac Pro 5.1 and I'm happy to say that Play 6.0.1 running nicely with no authorization problems. Upgrading to Sierra from El Capitan has also fixed auth. issues with McDSP DE555 and the latest version of PSP Vintage Warmer 2. Thanks for the tip.


----------

